# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  योग: षट्कर्म / यौगिक शुद्धिकारक क्रियाएँ (मौलिक)

## Krishna

*शरीर की शुद्धि और रोगों से मुक्ति के लिए करें षट्कर्म क्रियाएं*

----------


## Krishna

योग साधना की सभी क्रियाओं का अपना महत्व है। परंतु षट्कर्मो का अपना अलग ही महत्त्व है। योगाभ्यास में सफलता के लिए षट्कर्म के द्वारा शरीर को साफ व शुद्ध करना आवश्यक है। इसके अभ्यास के बिना यदि कोई व्यक्ति योगाभ्यास करता है, तो उसे योग में सफलता प्राप्त करने में अधिक कठिनाइयों का सामना करना पड़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

षटकर्म क्रिया के अंतर्गत नेति, कपालभांति, धौति, नौलि, बस्ति और त्राटक क्रिया आती हैं। यहाँ हम आपको इन् शोधन क्रिया को करने और इनसे होने वाले लाभ के बारे में बताने वाले है| लेकिन ये क्रियाएं बहुत कठिन होती हैं इसलिए इनका अभ्यास अनुभवी योगाचार्य के सानिध्य में करना चाहिए, और अच्छी तरह अभ्यासरत हो जाने के बाद ही इन्हे घर पर करना चाहिए |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

यदि आप इंटरनेट पर देखेंगे तो आपको पता चलेगा की नेति क्रिया जल नेति तथा सूत्र नेति होती है ... कहीं कहीं पर एक दो नेति नेति क्रिया और देखने को मिलती हैं | पर क्या ये ही नेति वास्तविकता में समस्त नेति हैं |

मैं अपने योग सम्बंधित ज्ञान हो आपके लिए प्रस्तुत कर  रहा हूँ |  आप पतंजलि योग प्रदीपिका से इसकी जांच भी कर सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

तो षट्कर्म की पहली क्रिया है नेति क्रिया . और  नेति क्रिया के सभी भागों / क्रियाओं को अब हम समझने का प्रयत्न करेंगे | 

इसके लाभ हानी तथा सावधानियां समझेंगे |

----------


## Krishna

इतना तो पहले ही समझा जा चुका है  की लिखने से अच्छा पाठक वर्ग को देख कर समझ आता है | 

अब यदि मैं लिखता हूँ की टोंटी दार लोटे की टोंटी को एक नाक में लगा कर  दूसरी नाक से पानी को निकलने की क्रिया नेति कहलाती है ... तो यही लगेगा की एसा तो कोई भी लिख देगा | 

इसलिए सभी क्रियाओं को सचित्र न दे  कर सचलचित्र सहित प्रस्तुति दे रहा हूँ |

----------


## Krishna

सर्व प्रथम जल नेति

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

सूत्र नेति .. :  ............ ............

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

दुग्ध नेति क्रिया ...........

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

कपाल नेति  ............ :

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

और घृत / तेल / बादाम  रोगन नेति ....  :

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

और इस तरह नेति क्रिया का अध्याय समाप्त हुआ ... 

आपकी प्रतिक्रिया के अनुसार धौति क्रिया तथा समस्त प्रकारों पर प्रकाश डाला जायेगा | 

आशा करता हूँ ये  जानकारी आपके लिए लाभदायक सिद्ध होगी |

----------

